# Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania



## Relactus (8. April 2009)

*Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*

Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht ob das unter die sparte windows fällt aber egal... Ich habe ein Problem mit der Portfreigabe für Trackmania bei meinem D-Link DIR-300 Modem. Ich habe alle Ports freigegeben und meine IP angegeben aber es funzt trotzdem nicht und auch der Portchecker zeigt die Ports als geschlossen an... kann mir da jemand helfen?

dank für eure Hilfe!

Relactus


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Relactus am 08.04.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht ob das unter die sparte windows fällt aber egal... Ich habe ein Problem mit der Portfreigabe für Trackmania bei meinem D-Link DIR-300 Modem. Ich habe alle Ports freigegeben und meine IP angegeben aber es funzt trotzdem nicht und auch der Portchecker zeigt die Ports als geschlossen an... kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> dank für eure Hilfe!
> 
> Relactus



wie meinst du das mit "meine IP angegeben" ? wo und wozu gibst du die IP an? an sich kann man TM mit nem normalen router problemlos spielemn, ohne irgendwas einzustellen. hast du vlt. noch ne software-firewall an? 

und was genau kommt für ne meldung, bzw. wie genau äußert sich das problem?

ach ja: welches trackmania übehaupt? gibt ja mehrere teile.


----------



## Relactus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Herbboy am 08.04.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Relactus am 08.04.2009 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi, ja trackmania (nations forever) kann ich schon spielen. ich möchte die ports für einen dedicated server öffnen und dazu muss ich ja beim router diese öffnen und dort muss man auch seine ip angeben. ja das problem ist dass ich nicht den server komme, er läuft zwar aber eben ich und auch sonst niemand kann joinen und auch eben der portchecker zeigt an dass das port geschlossen ist...

danke für deine hilfe

Relactus


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*

ach so, du willst nen egenen server aufmachen? hmm, vielleicht versuch es mal mit dem tool hamachi, das soll recht einfach zu bedienen sein.


und wegen der IP: du musst die IP deines routers, also deines internetzugangs nehmen, nicht die deiner netzwerkkarte, also deines PCs. wo schaust du die IP denn nach? mach es am besten online zB bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de


----------



## Relactus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Herbboy am 08.04.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ach so, du willst nen egenen server aufmachen? hmm, vielleicht versuch es mal mit dem tool hamachi, das soll recht einfach zu bedienen sein.
> 
> 
> und wegen der IP: du musst die IP deines routers, also deines internetzugangs nehmen, nicht die deiner netzwerkkarte, also deines PCs. wo schaust du die IP denn nach? mach es am besten online zB bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de



also wenn ich diese IP die es mir unter deinem link angibt eingebe dann kommt eine meldung die IP sei falsch... also ich habe die ip unter netzwerk und freigabecenter dann auf status anzeigen und dann bei details nachgeschaut. da steht sie sei 192.168.0.100 und das habe ich dann auch bei den Ports eingegeben...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Relactus am 08.04.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich diese IP die es mir unter deinem link angibt eingebe dann kommt eine meldung die IP sei falsch... also ich habe die ip unter netzwerk und freigabecenter dann auf status anzeigen und dann bei details nachgeschaut. da steht sie sei 192.168.0.100 und das habe ich dann auch bei den Ports eingegeben...


das wird so nicht klappen, weil deine IP "von außen" gesehen eben die ist, die der provider deinem router bzw. internetanschluss zuweist. d.h. die leute im internet sehen deinen PC nur mit der IP, die dir die website aus meinem link auch anzeigt.

die 192.168... ist die IP, die der router deinem PC zugewiesen hat. die kann man aber nur innerhalb des netzwerkes sehen, nicht aber aus dem internet raus.

kannst du dir so vorstellen: der internetanschluss/router ist ein haus mit ner hausnummer zB 83 (deine internet-IP mit 83.79.....), und dein PC is ne wohnung mit der apartement-nummer zB 192 (deine netzwerk-IP mit 192.100...). wenn du nun einem sagst "ich wohn relactus-straße 192", also deine apartementnummer, dann wird der das nicht finden, weil es keinen hinweis auf die hausnummer gibt.



kann es sein, dass du den reinen LAN-modus probierst? der geht halt nur ine einer echten LAN, nicht per internet, heißt ja dewegen auch "LOKAL". über internet musst du halt zB das genannte hamachi nehmen.


----------



## Relactus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Herbboy am 08.04.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Relactus am 08.04.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die erklärung! aber gibt es dann keine möglichkeit die ports fürs internet freizugeben ohne hamachi?


----------



## Goddess (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*

In einem recht ausführlichen Tutorial fand ich einen Hinweis darauf wie dein Problem zu beheben wäre. 



> Die in der „jungfräulichen“ Datei angegebenen Ports „2350, 3450 und 5000“ sind rein zufällig auch die Ports die normalerweise euer TMUF/TMNF nutzt. WENN ihr also diese Ports nicht ändern solltet, könnt ihr nachher nicht auf euren Server ( und auch niemand anderes ^^ ).
> 
> Also ändert diese einfach in der Datei „dedicated_cfg.txt“ - Zählt einfach zu jeden Port den Wert „4“ hinzu und ändern dann das ganze entsprechend.... Also:
> 
> ...


In dem verlinkten Beitrag findest du auch nützliche Links zu weiteren Tutorials die dir bei Bedarf weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Relactus am 08.04.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die erklärung! aber gibt es dann keine möglichkeit die ports fürs internet freizugeben ohne hamachi?



es geht ja scheinbar gar nicht um die ports, sondern darum: ob die anderen überhaupt deinen PC "sehen" können, wenn da noch der router dazwischen is, der ja eben ne andere IP hat als der PC selbst. 

schau dir doch mal hamachi an, das soll echt nicht schwierig sein. das übernimmt dann wirklich deine internet IP und hostet das spiel mit der internetIP, nicht mit der IP deiner netzwerkkarte. ds ist dann so, als sei da online ein server verfügbar.


----------



## Relactus (8. April 2009)

*AW: Problem bei Portfreigabe für Trackmania*



			
				Goddess am 08.04.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> In einem recht ausführlichen Tutorial fand ich einen Hinweis darauf wie dein Problem zu beheben wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die hilfe, aber ich habe den server nach diesem tutorial installiert und auch die entsprechenden ports geöffnet,das problem ist einfach, dass die ports irgendwie nicht als geöffnet angezeigt werden wenn ich sie zum beispiel mit dem portchecker teste...dann steht das dass die nicht offen sind...und ich komme dann im spiel auch nicht in den server rein.

lg Relactus


----------

